# Toads Smell Skunky



## Noctoural88 (Aug 11, 2011)

My two adult toads (bufo americanus) smelled skunky. Now I have a sub-adult and it didn't smell at first, but now it smells skunky too! Has anyone ever experienced this? If so, why do they smell skunky?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

What do you mean by "skunky"?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

jme2049 said:


> What do you mean by "skunky"?


i second that question


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> What do you mean by "skunky"?





fardilis said:


> i second that question


Thirded :lol2:

Could it be their substrate? 
I cant say I have sniffed my frogs :whistling2:


----------



## Noctoural88 (Aug 11, 2011)

I mean they smell like a skunk. An no, I use coconut fiber bedding, so I don't know guys. Stange that it happens with all my toads.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

bufo americanus toxins are know to smell pretty bad could be releasing them but they don't normally unless they feel threatened. could there be anything thats freaking them out?


not a species I have any hands on experience with tho so I dont know exactly how bad they smell or what they smell like. u sure its not the substrate rotting or anything else going bad in the enclosure.


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Seems like you need a long overdue shower :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Noctoural88 (Aug 11, 2011)

spend_day said:


> bufo americanus toxins are know to smell pretty bad could be releasing them but they don't normally unless they feel threatened. could there be anything thats freaking them out?
> 
> 
> not a species I have any hands on experience with tho so I dont know exactly how bad they smell or what they smell like. u sure its not the substrate rotting or anything else going bad in the enclosure.


Nope, there are no toxins involved, I hardly handle the toads, and I've seen a toad release bufotoxin before.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Check its not the substrate thats not smell. I have had it when it gets to water logged it starts to stink to high hell!!


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

my big toads smell skunky when they drop one that a yorkshire terrier would be proud of:2thumb:


cheers spencer...............


----------



## Noctoural88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sure it's just the toad. The substrate smells a certain way, and it's definitely coming from the toad, as I smell it when i pick her up to move her. Not sure if it's some kind of natural odor or something, but it's definitely coming from the toad, and it's definitely not bufotoxin.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Noctoural88 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure it's just the toad. The substrate smells a certain way, and it's definitely coming from the toad, as I smell it when i pick her up to move her. Not sure if it's some kind of natural odor or something, but it's definitely coming from the toad, and it's definitely not bufotoxin.


hiya 
when u say u can smell it when u pick her up how do u know it is originating from the toad because if it is coming from the substrate that they toad has been burid in 4 days then of corse the toad will smell like it.


----------



## Noctoural88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Because coconut fiber smells nothing life that. Even when I pick up the substrate it doesn't smell that way. Coconut fiber can stink, but in a very different way.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Use a 'live' substrate- the bugs clean up and neutralise any bad smells!:2thumb:


----------



## Noctoural88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Good idea


----------

